# Requeening in October



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure of your area if she would shut completely down this early or not. She could have gotten injured or killed, but did you see any old queen cells? It may be they tore them down if they have made a replacement queen. Probably too late to get her mated if they did. I can see your concern...

If you want to get a queen, only a couple places I can think of right now...

www.OHBees.com might have some still, maybe, They are in California.

www.carpentersapiaries.com/Pages/default.aspx This one is Carpenter apiary he's in Florida so may have one for you, maybe.

www.konaqueen.com is in Hawaii and could get one to you.

There are others in Hawaii also, do a google search.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

please have an experienced beekeeper come over and help you look for your queen. More than likely, she is still in the hive and just doing a very good job of hiding from you. The beekeeper might also be willing to bring with him one of his hive's queens in a cage. By observing the way your bees react to a caged queen can be a very helpful tool in knowing whether or not you need to order one. If the bees are calmly walking on the queen cage and trying to feed the queen, then your hive is queenless. If your bees are stuck to the cage like Velcro, you have a queen inside your hive somewhere.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>I have no brood. Not a single cell. I'm worried I may have inadvertently murdered the queen the last time I was in the hive as there was a couple of frames of brood two weeks ago.

If you killed the queen they would have made a bunch of q cells with the young brood. Not seeing q cells is a good sign there is a queen. This time of the year there will often shut down. It is much harder to find a queen that is not laying. 

By adding another queen you are more likely to make them queenless. A new queen will not be accepted if there is a queen, q cells or a virgin. And a chance she will kill your good queen and fight to the death. 

It's past the time for inspections (increase chance to make them queenless), fill the feeder and stay out of the frames, leave them bee!


----------

